# Connecting Wirelessly Using Westell VersaLink 327W



## leadme214 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is my first post so I hope I'm not doing some wrong... apologies in advance if that happens.
My boss just got a new MacBook, and she's used it to connect in one of our offices that has a wireless router. We wanted to install a router with the same function in the office where she works most of the time. We have Verizon DSL and they have sent us a Westell VersaLink 327W modem/router. I replaced the other modem, so I have the Westell up and running for the other computers in the office that are connected by Ethernet. We have a 3com router (3C875) that we wanted to keep using because it's a nice router and it's already configured as we need it for networking purposes. To do this I set the Westell modem/router to bridge mode.
At the other office the network just shows up, but here the MacBook doesn't list a wireless network. Would this be caused by the Westell router being in bridge mode or is it a problem with the configuration either on the MacBook or the Westell modem/router?


----------



## Yachtsman44 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi,
Did you ever get this problem worked out? I see no replies on the thread.

I have a similar query trying to use a Linksys WRT54G with my Westel 327W and am not having success getting simple instructions that I can understand.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, here's a solution that may solve the issue.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------

